# Anyone going out Sunday



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

We are on the fence right now🤔


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We stuck our nose out today and made it about 6m. Tons of Trigger and juvy Snapper on jigs. Had a few 4'ers mixed in. Be carefull.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was going today untill I opened the front door and the screen door got yanked out of my hand. Looks no go for the most of next week.


----------

